# زكريا وأليصابات حياة حقيقية ومقدسة...



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*






زكريا وأليصابات حياة حقيقية ومقدسة

كان في أيام هيرودس .. كاهنٌ اسمه زكريا ..وامرأته.. واسمها أليصابات. وكانا كلاهما بارين أمام الله، سالكين في جميع وصايا الرب وأحكامه بلا لوم ( لو 1: 5 ،6)
من المهم جداً اعتبار الزمن الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان والظروف والمؤثرات التي تحيط به. ففي أيام الصلاح، عندما تنتشر التقوى ومخافة الله، لا يكون عجيباً أن يحيا الإنسان بالبر، ولكن عندما تمتلئ الأيام بالشر وتكون الروح السائدة روح العالم والخطية، فإن الحياة المقدسة، تلمع بلمعان نادر، مثل سراج مُنير في وسط الظلمة الحالكة.

هكذا كانت حالة "أيام هيرودس"، وهكذا كانت حياة هذين الشخصين اللذين عاشا بلا لوم في جو قد تشبع بالإثم إلى درجة كبيرة. ففي وسط فساد الكهنة العام ورياء الفريسيين، عاش زكريا وأليصابات عيشة التقوى وبساطة الإيمان. وما نتعلمه من هذا أنه لا يليق بنا أن نُشابه الآخرين، إذا كان هؤلاء لا يعيشون العيشة الواجبة المرضية.

إن المستوى العام السائد، مستوى المعيشة يجب ألا يرضينا إذا كان مستوى منخفضاً، فمهما كانت الأيام مليئة بالفساد، يجب علينا أن نجاهد لنحيا حياة تقوية بارة، وهذا ليس بالمستحيل، فالله قادر، بل ويرغب أن يعطينا كل ما نحتاج إليه من نعمة لنحيا حياة حقيقية ومقدسة في وسط أردأ الظروف وأصعبها، وهو يعمل ذلك إن كان هو الذي حقاً وضعنا في هذه الظروف. لذلك فمهما كانت ظروفنا، فإنه من الميسور لنا أن نحيا حياة التقوى. وبقدر ما يزداد ليل الخطية حولنا ظلاماً، بقدر ما يجب أن تنبعث من حياتنا أشعة النور الواضحة المستمرة. ومن الأهمية بمكان عظيم أن نكون أتقياء وصادقين في محبتنا للرب وإكرامنا له عندما يحيط بنا أولئك الذين يعادونه بأقوالهم وأفعالهم أيضاً.

"في أيام هيرودس"، وُصف هذين الزوجين الرائعين المتقدمين في الأيام أنهما "كانا كلاهما بارين أمام الله". عاشا أمام الرب بصمت وأمانة ـ على الرغم من حزنهما وعارهما ـ بحسب مفهوم تلك الأيام، إذ "لم يكن لهما ولدٌ" ( لو 1: 7 )،
 وهي مأساة حقيقية لأسرة يهودية. صحيح أن زكريا كان عنده مشكلة عدم الإيمان المؤقت، والتي تسببت في إغلاق فمه لبعض الوقت، لكنه تكلم بقوة الروح القدس عندما فتح الرب فمه بعدها، واهتزت كلماته من الفرح بخلاص الله.

منقول
*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو 

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> * وُصف هذين الزوجين الرائعين المتقدمين في الأيام أنهما "كانا كلاهما بارين أمام الله". عاشا أمام الرب بصمت وأمانة ـ على الرغم من حزنهما وعارهما ـ بحسب مفهوم تلك الأيام، إذ "لم يكن لهما ولدٌ" ( لو 1: 7 )​*




*موضوع جميل وراائع جدا
شكرا يا غالى

الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل وراائع جدا
> شكرا يا غالى
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك*​


ربنا يخليك  يا أستاذى


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------

